# 12 Stunden MTB Rennen Lebach-Landsweiler



## Saartrialer (17. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Biker!
Mein Club und ich veranstalten am 17.08 im Saarland ein 12Std Mtb Rennen!
Egal ob ambitionierter Mountainbiker oder Hobby-Fahrer,der Spaßfaktor steht im Vordergrund!
Die Streckenführung bietet alles,was ein Mtb Rennen reizvoll macht ( Teer,Wiesen,Schotter,Waldwege,Trails und Technikpassagen)!!!

Strecke:   6km und 110hm
Klassen:   Einzel Damen,Herren
               2er Damen,Herren,Mixed
               4er Damen,Herren,Mixed

Das Rennen ist beim BDR angemeldet und wird nach deren Richtlinien gefahren!
Teilnehmerlimit 300 Fahrer!
Also rasch anmelden!!!

Anmeldung und Infos:
www.mtc-saar.de  oder www.br-timing.de


----------



## leeqwar (17. April 2013)

ist das dann im wald bei habach? da gibt es auf jeden fall mal potential für ne schöne cc-strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (17. April 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> ist das dann im wald bei habach? da gibt es auf jeden fall mal potential für ne schöne cc-strecke



machste mit?


----------



## leeqwar (17. April 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> machste mit?



och, falls ich bis dahin etwas in form komme...
wie sieht es mit dir aus? team?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> och, falls ich bis dahin etwas in form komme...
> wie sieht es mit dir aus? team?



Natürlich macht Ihr beiden mit 
Oder soll ich die ganze Zeit alleine fahren?

Mit der Form brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken zu machen. Ich kenne so viele die nach eigener Aussage über den Winter gar nichts gemacht haben und im Moment alles in Grund und Boden fahren....das kann also gar nicht so schlimm sein 

Wenn Du ab und zu mal laufen warst und 2 x auf dem Bike gesessen hast wirst Du problemlos in der Spitze mitfahren können


----------



## Saartrialer (17. April 2013)

Bereits sind 90Fahrer gemeldet!
Also haut rein!


----------



## Da Anhänger (19. April 2013)

Ich bin dabei!  Wird bestimmt hammer! Vor allem..da kann ich direkt auf em rad anreisen


----------



## filzlaus (19. April 2013)

Hallo  Mike 
  Du darfst  2 Dinge  nicht  vergessen 

  1. Mustafa sol Dir  die  160er  Kurbeln  an dein Haibike montieren
  wegen der  kurzen  Beine

  2. Du  weisst  schon  dass  Schlittenhunde am MTB  verboten sind
  nicht dass  Du  auf die Idee  kommst  Deinen  Doggenhund  Barny
  vor  dein  Hardteil  zu  spannen


----------



## Da Anhänger (20. April 2013)

die kurzen kurbelarme würden mir aber auch nicht aufs rad helfen.;-)

bei 15mm einsparung nutzt mir das auch nicht viel..aber wenn man bedenkt was für ein gewicht man sparen könnt..würde man nur 100mm arme an einer kurbel fahren...das sind locker 100gr

muss man halt nur dampf in den beinen haben ;-)

Barny spielt gern schlittenhund..der übt das bereits fleissig!

nach ein paar stunden wär das sicherlich ne gute option..da hat der naturschutz dann aber bestimmt wieder was gegen..


----------



## Saartrialer (2. Mai 2013)

Frühbucher läuft noch bis 30.06 danach 10 Euro Nachmeldung!


----------



## atlas (2. Mai 2013)

Hi

Schade,ich kumm an demm Dach grad aus Italy widda.
Das wir wohl zu knapp.

Hoffendlich nächstes Jahr!

viel Spaß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (2. Juni 2013)

leeqwar schrieb:


> och, falls ich bis dahin etwas in form komme.



wir können ja gern auch mal wieder ne runde zusammen trainieren..in form bekommen wir dich bestimmt schnell fürs rennen in knapp 2 manaten wieder..auf dem weg nehmen wir dann noch grad unseren agenth mit;-)


Mfg


----------



## agent_smith (2. Juni 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> wir können ja gern auch mal wieder ne runde zusammen trainieren..in form bekommen wir dich bestimmt schnell fürs rennen in knapp 2 manaten wieder..auf dem weg nehmen wir dann noch grad unseren agenth mit;-)
> 
> 
> Mfg


----------



## leeqwar (4. Juni 2013)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> wir können ja gern auch mal wieder ne runde zusammen trainieren..in form bekommen wir dich bestimmt schnell fürs rennen in knapp 2 manaten wieder..auf dem weg nehmen wir dann noch grad unseren agenth mit;-)
> 
> 
> Mfg



klar, gerne. schreib euch beiden mal ne pm...


----------



## Saartrialer (6. Juni 2013)

Wer Interesse an Bergamont-Bikes hat der sollte sich unser 12 Std Mtb Rennen in Lebach/Landsweiler nicht entgehen lassen!
Die Firma Bergamont wird in zusammenarbeit mit dem Fahrradladen Risch ca 10 Bikes ausstellen! Die Bikes können natürlich ausgiebig getestet werden!


----------



## filzlaus (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo  ich  fahr  nur  Bikes  von Mustafa, dann bin  ich  als  ERSTER  da


----------



## Saartrialer (14. Juni 2013)

Bereits 151 Fahrer gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (4. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAeMmH54QFc"]12h MTB Rennen im Goloch in Lebach-Landsweiler - YouTube[/nomedia]


hier mal das Video zur Strecke.
Evtl. wird die Strecke an verschiedenen Stellen je nach täglichen Gegebenheiten umgeändert.


----------



## da rookie (12. August 2013)

gibt's zur strecke gps Daten? und ne übersicht wo evtl. Autos geparkt werden und Pavillons aufgebaut werden können?

grüße
frank


----------



## Da Anhänger (13. August 2013)

GPs dateien gibts nicht.ist alles abgebändert und ausgeschildert da brauch man kein gps;-)

autos werden im außenbereich geparkt es gibt 2 Zonen für teamzelte im Gelände und zum übernachten ist außen noch ne Wiese vorgesehn.

gruß


----------



## da rookie (14. August 2013)

ich würd gern ein Teamzelt für den Raber Jörg und mich aufstellen. Gibt´s nen Plan wer wo steht oder sowas? Wir sind beide Einzelstarter und würden gern aufgrund der Verpflegung und so relativ nah an die Strecke um nicht immer durch die Wechselzone zu müssen.
Zelt würd ich gern auch schon am Freitag Nachmittag aufstellen.

Musti ist auch Einzelstarter oder? Wie macht der das denn?

Grüße
Frank


----------



## cross-freak (14. August 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es zufällig jemanden der noch einen Mitfahrer sucht oder sich noch dazu entschließt mit mir im Team zu starten? Ich bin für alles offen und hab keine Ambitionen (die Form sollte fürs Mittelfeld ausreichen). Mein Motto wäre dabei sein und Spass haben...

Danke und Gruß
Timo


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. August 2013)

da rookie schrieb:


> ich würd gern ein Teamzelt für den Raber Jörg und mich aufstellen. Gibt´s nen Plan wer wo steht oder sowas? Wir sind beide Einzelstarter und würden gern aufgrund der Verpflegung und so relativ nah an die Strecke um nicht immer durch die Wechselzone zu müssen.
> Zelt würd ich gern auch schon am Freitag Nachmittag aufstellen.




es gibt keine Teamplätze direkt an der Strecke, es gibt drei Rasenflächen auf denen Teamplätze  abgesteckt sind, diese sind je nachdem auf welcher Fläche man sein Zelt aufschlägt etwa in der nähe von 30m zur Strecke.Sind ja nicht bei Rad am Ring wo man dem Nachbarn durchs Zelt fahren kann.


Gruß


----------



## Limit83 (16. August 2013)

Freu mich drauf! Das Video sieht nach Spaß aus! Versucht bitte die Strecke nicht zu eng abzustecken und Platz zum überholen und überholen lassen lassen!


----------



## da rookie (16. August 2013)

ok...aber gibt´s dann auch keine Wechselzone? wie ist das denn geplant? 

Müssen dann die Einzelstarter über die Wechselzone raus an ihr Zelt um sich zu versorgen????


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. August 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen morgen viel Spaß und Erfolg 

Die 12h wären für mich als Einzelfahrer mal eine Grenzerfahrung gewesen. Mehr als 10h bin ich noch nie am Stück gefahren.

Da ich nach meinem Sturz in Neustadt heute morgen 6 Schrauben und eine Platte in meinen Fingerknochen bekommen habe werde ich wohl nicht mal als Zuschauer kommen können um Euch anzufeuern 

Auto fahren kann und darf ich so natürlich nicht.


----------



## zeitweiser (16. August 2013)

schoene Strecke
Gianty gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (17. August 2013)

Super Strecke, super Orga!
Hoffentlich gibts das 12h Rennen 2014 nochmal!
(Vielleicht mit eigener Singlespeed Klasse?)

Hat jedenfalls Spaß gemacht!


----------



## EmJay (18. August 2013)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen- singlespeed wär ich auch dabei


----------



## Tobilas (18. August 2013)

Jo, war echt lustig gestern, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an alle, die da mitgeholfen haben!! 
Der "erste Versuch" eines 12-Stunden-Rennens in Landsweiler war schon gleich ein Volltreffer, das ist nicht selbstverständlich! 
Und ja, Singlespeeder gehören dazu, und die Pedelec-Wertung kann man vielleicht rauslassen.
Ihr wart aber gestern nicht mit Singlespeeder unterwegs, oder?? 
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Da Anhänger (18. August 2013)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Jo, war echt lustig gestern, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an alle, die da mitgeholfen haben!!
> Der "erste Versuch" eines 12-Stunden-Rennens in Landsweiler war schon gleich ein Volltreffer, das ist nicht selbstverständlich!
> Und ja, Singlespeeder gehören dazu, und die Pedelec-Wertung kann man vielleicht rauslassen.
> Ihr wart aber gestern nicht mit Singlespeeder unterwegs, oder??
> ...



Vielen dank.
Mal sehen was nächstes Jahr alles so machbar ist.Ich hoffe jeder konnte seinen eigenen Schweinehund selbst überfahren.Vielen dank an ALLE Fahrer, Fahrerinnen und Zuschauer die eine solche Veranstaltung so zahlreich besuchen und unterstützen!

Ein Singlespeed Fahrer (Einzelfahrer!) hatten wir..der konnt schonmal fürs nächste Jahr vortesten.

Gruß

gurß


----------



## da rookie (19. August 2013)

Super Veranstaltung! Daumen hoch! Die Strecke war echt klasse! @singlespeedWertung: Dann schon mal herzlich Glückwunsch an den Herrn Raber Jörg...der dürfte dann wohl 2013 gewonnen haben


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. August 2013)

da rookie schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung! Daumen hoch! Die Strecke war echt klasse! @_singlespeed_Wertung: Dann schon mal herzlich Glückwunsch an den Herrn Raber Jörg...der dürfte dann wohl 2013 gewonnen haben



 ebenfalls...
Bilder kommen heute oder morgen auch noch... vielleicht findet sich der eine oder andere ja wieder.


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. August 2013)

Edit... viel Spaß beim Wiederfinden!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.505606276182039.1073741836.372706692805332&type=1


----------



## 007ike (20. August 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Edit... viel Spaß beim Wiederfinden!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.505606276182039.1073741836.372706692805332&type=1



geht das auch ohne den fatzebock schei....?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. August 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pmao4oadvhdrsbv/8si21FfeW0

Sooo vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (20. August 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pmao4oadvhdrsbv/8si21FfeW0
> 
> Sooo vielleicht?



 sau gutt! Vielen dank!


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. August 2013)

Er synchronisiert aber noch ein paar Bilder. Warte am besten noch ein paar Minuten.


----------



## 007ike (20. August 2013)

Klasse Bilder, die tolle Stimmung kommt gut rüber


----------



## kojak1000 (21. August 2013)

Super Veranstaltung - ganz großes Kino!!!

Hier mal ein "kleiner" Rennbericht...


----------



## callmelinus (21. August 2013)

kojak1000 schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung - ganz großes Kino!!!
> 
> Hier mal ein "kleiner" Rennbericht...



Sehr schön geschrieben!!!


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (23. August 2013)

Herzlichen Dank an die Veranstalter!!!!

Was ein Glück, dass ich auf dem Marathon in St. Wendel die Ausschreibung entdeckt habe. 
Weiter oben würde ja schon alles gesagt. Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen. " ... und es war noch v-i-e-l besser ..." 
Unsere Super-V freuen sich schon auf den Einsatz im nächsten Jahr. Wir würden uns sogar darum bemühen, ein Viertes im Volvo-Cannondale-Outfit an den Start zu bringen.
Also, liebe www.mtc-saar.de/-Freunde, damit seit Ihr in der Pflicht . Wir würden uns sehr freuen und machen bereits Werbung.

Liebe Grüße vom

cannondale-museum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

pünktlich für die Planung der guten Vorsätze fürs neue Jahr 2014 und als Antrieb des Trainingselans kann heute der neue Termin des 2. 12h Rennens im Goloch verkündet werden!Es ist der *23**.08.2014*  ich hoffe ein jeder trägt den Termin dick rot in seinen Kalender ein.
Auf dass die 2. Runde der Ersten in nichts nachstehen und noch einen draufsetzen kann!
Für alle die,die in der trüben nass-kalten Zeit mit zuviel Ruhe Erinnerungsstützen wollen..


 

 

 

 



freut euch schonmal vor..


----------



## Theo1 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ab wann is die Anmeldung möglich ?

Grüsse und guten Rutsch 
Theo


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Dezember 2013)

wird schnellstmöglich bescheid gegeben.


nach dem ersten rennen wurde nach einer seperaten singlespeed wertung gefragt.Wenn sich geügend leute deisbezüglich melden würde,käme diese Wertung dazu.es kommt auf die menge an also meldet euch!

gruß


----------



## agent_smith (30. Dezember 2013)

Da wär ich dabei Mike


----------



## Da Anhänger (30. Dezember 2013)

dann regel dir noch ein paar gegner mit singlespeed so dass wir je nach anzahl eine neue Wertungsgruppe ausschrieben..einzel/zweier/vierer..

würd mich freuen!


----------



## da rookie (1. Januar 2014)

Ach Männer…ihr müßt doch auch mal auf euren Kalender gucken…das ist doch Eurobike Wochenende!!! Ich hatte mich soooo drauf gefreut.
Jetzt bin ich raus. Vllt kann man das in der nächsten Planung beachten.


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (1. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke für die Erinnerung oder für 

 

 

 

 die Vorfreude .....

und für dieses Jahr haben wir vier Super-Vs in der Volvo-Team-Edition am Start.

Ein Frohes Neues!!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2014)

das geht ja alles an den Steinen vorbei....wo bleibt den dann der Tech-Abschnitt? 

ach ja Frohes Neues


----------



## EmJay (2. Januar 2014)

Schlechte Terminwahl (Eurobike)! Werde ich in diesem Jahr leider passen müssen...


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Januar 2014)

Super_V-Pilot schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke für die Erinnerung oder für Anhang anzeigen 265844 Anhang anzeigen 265845 Anhang anzeigen 265846 Anhang anzeigen 265847 die Vorfreude .....
> 
> und für dieses Jahr haben wir vier Super-Vs in der Volvo-Team-Edition am Start.
> 
> Ein Frohes Neues!!



Schönes Dingen 

Da steh ich ja sogar im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (16. Januar 2014)

EmJay schrieb:


> Schlechte Terminwahl (Eurobike)! Werde ich in diesem Jahr leider passen müssen...



so Termin geändert 


*23.08.2014*

so hoffe das passt für jeden besser.!


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Januar 2014)

Ahhhh


----------



## EmJay (17. Januar 2014)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> so Termin geändert
> 
> 
> *23.08.2014*
> ...



Ein Traum- ick freu mir!


----------



## Shercorider (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo!
Info an alle Teilnehmer des 12 Std Rennen in Lebach!
Die Anmeldung für das 12 Std Rennen ist offen! Das Teinehmerlimit liegt wieder bei 300 Fahrer!
Frühbucher bis 30.06 kostet 30 Euro danach 40 Euro Startgeld pro Fahrer!
Alle infos zur Veranstaltung unter www.mtc-saar.de und Anmeldung unter www.br-timing.de


----------



## Super_V-Pilot (14. Februar 2014)

Wir sind dabei!
Anmeldung ist raus

Grüße vom Fuße des Idarwalds


----------



## Tommy320is (14. Februar 2014)

Wir sind auch wieder dabei.

Anmeldung ist raus


----------



## Shercorider (31. Juli 2014)

So jetzt ist es nicht mehr lange hin bis zum 12 Std Rennen Lebach am 23.08! Es sind noch Startplätze frei! Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren und es wurde wieder an der Streckenführung gearbeitet für noch mehr Fahrspass! Alle Infos zum Rennen unter www.mtc-saar.de oder www.br-timing.de


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2014)

Bin noch am testen/überlegen ob überhautpt/alleine/im Team.


----------



## Shercorider (31. Juli 2014)

Gianty die Strecke wird dir gefallen! Viele Technikpassagen aber nichts gefährlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Juli 2014)

Wird bestimmt wieder geil!


----------



## schaefenthal (3. August 2014)

Hallo

wir sind auch gemeldet und reisen aus der Eifel an.
Wie steht es mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten am Gelände? Wir würden dann Freitags anreisen.


----------

